# Wanted: R35 GTR Jack



## DJDannyDee (Dec 5, 2018)

I***8217;ve noticed the OEM Nissan silver GTR jack is crazily priced new. But would anyone have a second hand one for sale? 

Is it a straight fit, into the four recessed square jacking points, or would I also need a square rubber adapter? The head of the GTR jack looks squarish, so it looks like it probably fits right in. Although it also has a slot in it as well, no idea why. 

If anyone can, please enlighten me.


----------



## Tin (Aug 15, 2010)

you can use a small trolley jack, with a jack pad to slot into jacking point (bmw rubber jack pads around £5 work well)


----------

